# P2004/p0642



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

P2004
Intake manifold runner control stuck open

P0642
Sensor reference voltage "A" circuit low

Googled the codes and it seems as if it might be covered under warranty. I was wondering if anyone on here has gotten these codes and what steps did you take it get it fixed?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Annnnnnyone?


----------



## degraffb (Jan 30, 2011)

cldub said:


> P2004
> Intake manifold runner control stuck open
> 
> P0642
> ...


I had the intake manifold problem on my A3 about 6 months ago. Took it to the dealer and on the way out there the CEL went off. They ran the codes but decided to not do anything to it. I left the dealer and about 3 hours later the CEL cam back on and I went straight back to them. They had to us a snake camera to check it out. They verified it was bad and they replaced the whole unit under the factory warranty.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

degraffb said:


> I had the intake manifold problem on my A3 about 6 months ago. Took it to the dealer and on the way out there the CEL went off. They ran the codes but decided to not do anything to it. I left the dealer and about 3 hours later the CEL cam back on and I went straight back to them. They had to us a snake camera to check it out. They verified it was bad and they replaced the whole unit under the factory warranty.


Yeah I think I might be F'd cause I don't have a warranty anymore. Thanks for your input though


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

I had P2004 as well. I had it checked at the dealership and they said it was related to the intake flap motor. They cleared the code and reset the motor (I think?). The CEL came back on a week later for the same thing. It did not seem to affect driveability at all, but the CEL would come on intermittently every few days.

I finally gave in and had it replaced at the dealership - $550 parts & labor. None of the indy mechanics I took it to had any idea about it and I just wanted to be sure that it was fixed.

P.S. I was out of warranty, so I paid full price at the dealership


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

greggmischenko said:


> I had P2004 as well. I had it checked at the dealership and they said it was related to the intake flap motor. They cleared the code and reset the motor (I think?). The CEL came back on a week later for the same thing. It did not seem to affect driveability at all, but the CEL would come on intermittently every few days.
> 
> I finally gave in and had it replaced at the dealership - $550 parts & labor. None of the indy mechanics I took it to had any idea about it and I just wanted to be sure that it was fixed.
> 
> P.S. I was out of warranty, so I paid full price at the dealership


$550 isn't TOO bad, especially dealership pricing. It's just a little more than I have right now. 

These codes won't affect drivability in the long run, will they?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

cldub said:


> $550 isn't TOO bad, especially dealership pricing. It's just a little more than I have right now.
> 
> These codes won't affect drivability in the long run, will they?


Probably not. The intake manifold flaps help with cold start and idle, I believe. They are pretty temperamental. I will occasionally see the codes pop up when I scan the car, but they are almost always when the engine is not running (0 RPM). I take that to mean that something happens during their "self calibration" when I first turn the car on and they get out of whack. I've only had one CEL due to them and it was when I started the car immediately rather than turning the key on and waiting for the electronics self check process to finish. This might not even matter, but I always wait until all of that stuff finishes before I start the car and I haven't had that issue since.

If your codes show that it was happening while the engine was running and you need to replace the motor, I think it is only a $200 part and can be done in around an hour in your driveway if you have the tools and a little skill. You might need VAG-Com to adapt the new motor once it's installed. :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Probably not. The intake manifold flaps help with cold start and idle, I believe. They are pretty temperamental. I will occasionally see the codes pop up when I scan the car, but they are almost always when the engine is not running (0 RPM). I take that to mean that something happens during their "self calibration" when I first turn the car on and they get out of whack. I've only had one CEL due to them and it was when I started the car immediately rather than turning the key on and waiting for the electronics self check process to finish. This might not even matter, but I always wait until all of that stuff finishes before I start the car and I haven't had that issue since.
> 
> If your codes show that it was happening while the engine was running and you need to replace the motor, I think it is only a $200 part and can be done in around an hour in your driveway if you have the tools and a little skill. You might need VAG-Com to adapt the new motor once it's installed. :thumbup:


Well I have a bit of know-how and a small collection of tools, and the always handy garage with jacks/jack stands. How do I go about replacing this motor?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Start by getting a VAG-Com... You'll need one eventually, so just gst it in the beginning, and you'll be capable of doing MUCH more than reading OBD-II codes and looking up what they mean... No OBD-II reader in the world can perform the necessary adaptations.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> Start by getting a VAG-Com... You'll need one eventually, so just gst it in the beginning, and you'll be capable of doing MUCH more than reading OBD-II codes and looking up what they mean... No OBD-II reader in the world can perform the necessary adaptations.


Pretty much this. It's a necessity on this car.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

DBC Performance has the part for $159. Best deal around (Thanks, Crew219!).


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

skotti said:


> DBC Performance has the part for $159. Best deal around (Thanks, Crew219!).


I called NGP yesterday and they said there was a TSB on it, so I'm going to call Audi of Tyson's today and see whats up with that


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

cldub said:


> I called NGP yesterday and they said there was a TSB on it, so I'm going to call Audi of Tyson's today and see whats up with that


They will say TSB doesn't mean warranty extension or recall. If you are out of warranty you are probably out of luck.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

yup i paid 760 for this replaced at the dealership -.- ripofffff


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

cldub said:


> I called NGP yesterday and they said there was a TSB on it, so I'm going to call Audi of Tyson's today and see whats up with that


There was an ECU update that addressed a related issue with the intake manifold runner- so if your ECU has that update, and you are getting this code, then you are looking at replacing the manifold runner.

BTW, I moved from Alexandria, VA a year ago- NGP in Lorton was my shop of choice- super knowledgeable and great work. Highly recommend them for all your maintenace. :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah just went to Audi of Tyson's today and they said it was a TSB, not a recall, so I'd be looking at around $500 to replace (labor and parts).



skotti said:


> There was an ECU update that addressed a related issue with the intake manifold runner- so if your ECU has that update, and you are getting this code, then you are looking at replacing the manifold runner.
> 
> BTW, I moved from Alexandria, VA a year ago- NGP in Lorton was my shop of choice- super knowledgeable and great work. Highly recommend them for all your maintenace. :thumbup:


Yeah I moved from Jville to Stafford, so I was looking for a good shop around here and I've heard nothing but good things about NGP. I miss BFI though :/


----------

